# We should have some equitation tests like this.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder how many would pass?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I am 99% certain my horse could pass that test with a little practice and the right rider. However, right now in my riding career, I am not that rider.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

That is AWESOME! I want to try!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

That is amazing! I would fail but it would be fun learning!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks like so much fun, I could just see Cinny plowing through everything! ha ha. My QH probably could have done it though she lived for that kind of stuff.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is truly amazing! I would fail but would most likely have fun trying. The thing I like the most is the horses attitude throughout, he is waiting to be told what to do and is responsive in a split second, also smart enough to put each foot exactly in the right spot so as not to knock any of the obstacles, poetry in motion.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What a responsive horse! 
Wow.

Pretty neat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley could do all of that... only, not sure about the jump and not sure how pretty it would be!!!

That was really neat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Spyder, I could be wrong, but that looks like a bullfighting horse.

If it is, then they have to be able to perform all those maneuvers at a fast pace.

Stunning horse and excellent horsemanship. Both rider and horse are in complete synchronicity. 

My Arab could that. At warp speed, and not with any real finesse or in any particular order, though! Oh, and he'd knock down those flower baskets. :lol:

So I guess I'm saying no, neither I nor my horse could pass that test.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I really liked that! That takes some SERIOUS skill! My first horse would have LOVED to do something like that.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

with training yes my boys def could do it, Swoop would completely object tho.. he would look at me and say why the heck should i run around all of this when i can just knock it over.. lol


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm....lol I can think of maybe one or two horses I've known who could do it like it was performed there, but none of my guys could do it as is XD lol at least not quite as pretty as that. Loving that horse and rider though, beautiful team work.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen these before. Pretty much the same as an ASH time trial - Just much prettier!

We do things very similar. I'll try to find a video.

Not many good ones but heres two. There are different obstacles every time. Generally the first obstacle is a gate and you have to walk to the gate and you can go fast from there on - Sometimes a walk or trot section at the end as well.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Somehow WS they lacked the finesse of the original video but good efforts though.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I could totally do that! No, I'm only kidding, those horses and riders are amazing!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh yes, nothing like the quality of the original. I would love to ride a horse like that. However the concept is the same, but for a different breed. Those Spanish horses are built to travel so together and cadenced - our stock horses ae built to fast and turn quick, not many look fancy doing it lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think that's almost the point. I could definitely do that on Zierra - but don't ask us to make it pretty.

That rider doesn't MOVE, and don't kid yourself - a canter that collected is far harder to sit then ANYTHING we own. At times, they actually look fake, the way the horse is spinning around the barrels with such precision.

It's the fluid masterful grace that makes it so amazing and breathtaking. I absolutely LOVE how it's 100% leg and seat - that bit is for no purpose except to tuck in that finely arched baroque neck.

Unfortunately, I would bet money that the methods used to create a horse THAT responsive aren't things most of us are likely to use or are necessarily even legal over here. :lol:


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

that was amazing my horse couldnt do that though lol she wouldn't be afraid or nothin shes just too old she can't jump or anything anymore x.x


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like fun! It'd be years before myself or my horse could do anything even NEAR it though, and it certainly wouldn't be as pretty!


----------



## muchuanlin (Jul 30, 2010)

What a responsive horse! 
Pretty neat.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

that was great! And Lol @ Speed Racer


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Unfortunately, I would bet money that the methods used to create a horse THAT responsive aren't things most of us are likely to use or are necessarily even legal over here. :lol:



Many PRE/Andalusian carry themselves in nice frames even when at liberty. They have been bred specifically for collection and they have the perfect conformation for it. They would have a harder time stretching out like a WP horse than they do with this kind of thing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My comment had absolutely zero to do with the collection or frame they're carrying. I was referring specifically to the responsiveness. It's cute to try and kid yourself that they asked the horse nicely to perform so flawlessly, but think again.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My comment had absolutely zero to do with the collection or frame they're carrying. I was referring specifically to the responsiveness. It's cute to try and kid yourself that they asked the horse nicely to perform so flawlessly, but think again.


Maybe before anyone goes judging.

The video I posted is just 1 part of a three part Equitation thing they do.

Take a look at part 1..the dressage test






Then comes part 2 the ability test NOT AT SPEED. (this is more like what has been posted from Wild Spot but I still think there is more finesse even here.






And then comes part 3 the speed test






I love the race to the end of the arena with the sliding stop to the canter sideways over the pole. Not that many horse can do that.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

My TB and my QH jumper could have done most of that; *except* the canter half pass down the rail on the ground, that was truly impressive. Also, I don't know if either of them were ever fit enough to perform that whole test and stay balanced and light in the bridle. 

Neat video, neat to see classical horsemanship with a completely different application.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That last video is still amazing to me. That horse really looks like he enjoys his job.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I could watch those videos all day. It does seem to be a true overall test of riding... and I love their hats


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

And MM, I'm going to disagree with you; I seriously doublt coercive training methods were used on these horses, if they wre, I doubt the performance would be as fluid and resistance free. There's probably way more coercive and incorrect training in the average dressage horse showing at FEI levels - the ones who have been pushed along too fast, are flexed at the third vertebrae rather than the poll and who warm up in Rollkur. 

The other thing that impresses me about all these videos is the horses' fitness: even with the Andulusian's natural ability for collection; that's a *long* time to maintain a collected canter - a really long time.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't read the thread but wow that's an impressive video. As far as it being a "test" ... I don't know anyone in the real world who's horse could do that that well let alone MY greenie XD

Edit: And by "real world" I mean in the people I know in real life


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Me and mine would fail with style xD It looks awesome!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My comment had absolutely zero to do with the collection or frame they're carrying. I was referring specifically to the responsiveness. It's cute to try and kid yourself that they asked the horse nicely to perform so flawlessly, but think again.



Show me one horse that was *asked politely* to do everything they've ever been trained at. Don't kid yourself- some of Americas training methods are probably worse than theirs.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

My mouth was hanging open in awe this entire video. Wow!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hahaha my ponies would love it wouldnt be pretty but they could do the obstacles no fancy moves outta my bad boys!!
My girl Magi would be disgusted last time i did an obstacle course on the ponies i out her through it and she honestly thiught it was beneath her!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

****, that horse could walk around all day on his hind legs. That's some serious self-carriage!! That half pass down the rail made my jaw fall on the floor. Somehow I think that test would go very differently on my sometimes strung out TB. Thanks for posting. I don't think I've ever seen a video like that.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

My gelding would have said "there is no way im doing this" the second i pointed him at that bridge/ramp. As far as Eggo is concerned, bridges are for walking, you can never be too careful when looking for trolls under bridges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

cool but my horse would epicly fail at that! he is a Barrel racer but he doesnt like to move!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang.... That was amazing! My horse would be like "Uh yeah, you run that first and then we will talk about me doing it...." haha!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

haha Paintluver


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

That looks like wicked fun!!


----------

